
We can't understand the problem without writing the software - marcosvpj
https://twitter.com/sarahmei/status/861596049793728512
======
bediger4000
If only software thought leaders embraced this. It appears to be a facet of
whatever mathematics underlies software, so it's not going away, and it
cripples any hope of reliably estimating development time.

